# 4 dead in Flint!



## RJJ (Feb 15, 2010)

Cut backs in Flint!

http://www.mlive.com/news/flint/index.s ... _fire.html


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 15, 2010)

Re: 4 dead in Flint!

Yes, Flint has been hit really hard over the past six years but now we are seeing it everywhere.

Despite the potential lack of manpower that Flint has, this fire could have been prevented just like so many others.  Alcohol may have been a contributing factor to the sleeping babysitter from what I've learned so far.  Another fire caused by un-attended cooking and it's a shame the parents and family are suffering.


----------

